# Satori In California?



## burnin1

Hi guys,  I have had a MMJ recommendation in Cali for over 10 years.  I have been friends with other growers for more than 30 years.

I have been in dozens and dozens of dispensaries and have never seen satori, satori clones or seeds in any of them.

I have talked to a few others who grow and no one knows anyone who has grown it.

I wonder why this strain is not showing up around here?

Does anyone have any ideas?

Just curious because so many talk about it here I would like to try it.


----------



## umbra

cabin fever did some breeding with it. I have Freak's satori/haze. Kind of a speedy sativa, not really a popular strain out here. All the hype is about cookies and glue


----------



## WeedHopper

I loved GSC.


----------



## Rosebud

I have wondered the same thing. thank goodness THG tested it. (bragging ahead) One year I offered my dispensary guy a bud and he called me back and said he would give 4 grand for a pound. I told him if i had a pound of satori I would smoke it.. ha.  that reminds me I need to go plant a seed of that nice girl.

I like gsc too, but i am kinda over it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah but you got Satori,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## burnin1

I have a friend who has grown a lot of Girl Scout Cookies for about a year and a half.

He gave me two clones of Sunset Sherbert.   He says it is a variation of GSC.

I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I don't know why SatorI is not more popular.  I keep trying new strains, but keep coming back to Satori--I just cannot find an up strain that I like better.  I discovered Satori after Joey Weed quit producing his Cinderella 99 seeds and I needed a replacement.  I am so happy that I came across Satori and tried it.  I don't suppose that it is uncommon within a forum for one strain to become somewhat popular when another member or 2 or 8 are enthueastic about it.  I just like Satori so much that I kept recnding it and others tried it and liked it.  I started 4 seeds about a week ago.  I always regret it when I run out of Satori.


----------



## umbra

there are quite a few different cookies at this point. They are all medium to low yielders with relatively small buds. She can be difficult to grow. Good luck


----------



## bud88

I just harvested my 4th Satori girl yesterday(3rd time I have cloned). Mine has proven to act quite a bit different during flower than everyone else's but it still has the great uplifting high that THG turned us on to. She's extremely easy to clone which is another great property of Satori! 
I just got an oz of GSC from my friend. It was grown from marijuana.nl genetics and they don't list the breeder. Haven't tried it yet but it's going to have to be a superstar to compete with the Satori in my opinion.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> cabin fever did some breeding with it. I have Freak's satori/haze. Kind of a speedy sativa, not really a popular strain out here. All the hype is about cookies and glue



im running 3 phenos of S1s i found in my first run of Freaks satori haze, one smells absolutley amazing, its insanely sweet followed by a fade away of old cat piss, very thin leaves and very tall, for 2 phenos, then theres this dwarf one, she stacks out super fat huge nugs and has beyond thin leaves

theres 20 satori reg beans of the tude sitting around here somewheres too


----------



## pcduck

I ran Satori for a bit. Loved the ease of growing her and the yields, just was not my cup of tea. I still got some seeds of Satori that I may run again someday. Right now I am stuck on Chucky's Bride that is similar to Satori.


----------



## WeedHopper

One of my favs to smoke was Purple Kryptonite.
Favorite to grow was Pineapple Express.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

pcduck said:


> I ran Satori for a bit. Loved the ease of growing her and the yields, just was not my cup of tea. I still got some seeds of Satori that I may run again someday. Right now I am stuck on Chucky's Bride that is similar to Satori.



And I feel just like duck, but opposite.  I ran Chucky's Bride for a while.  But I am stuck on Satori.  If we all had the same tastes, life would be very boring indeed.  However, IMO, satori is one of the outstanding strains and I miss it when I run out.


----------



## bud88

The Satori pheno that I have been growing has a very high leaf to bud ratio. Are all of her phenotypes that way?


----------



## The Poet

Satori... 
After the Deb's og and the outside crop, a crop of the new:
 Dream catcher/Purple Goji...
   8 Satori are scheduled for flowering Jan. 1. 

   It is really a fine strain, my favorite.


                           The Poet...


----------



## lyfespan

The Poet said:


> Satori...
> After the Deb's og and the outside crop, a crop of the new:
> Dream catcher/Purple Goji...
> 8 Satori are scheduled for flowering Jan. 1.
> 
> It is really a fine strain, my favorite.
> 
> 
> The Poet...



might have to pop some with you then


----------



## Rosebud

me too.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> me too.



hello there Rosebud, hope garden did you well this year. 

a satori pop and group search could be fun, i'm even looking to find and keep a great male, help from this great community of satori lovers would be greatly appreciated. im looking to expand my stable of light to no feed girls seeing as how ive come to have more than a few now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I've got 5 Satori veggging in a closet now.  They all have alternating nodes and are getting close to telling me whether they are boys or girls.  I have been thinking that maybe I should try and do a seed run. I have more than 1 that is looking boyish and I have an outside storage container that could probably house a male until it dropped pollen.  I'll think on this....I would have to set up a space out there and I do have my main bathroom completely gutted....do I have enough time and energy to get both things done....


----------



## WeedHopper

THG's ,,Satori seed bank. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I've got 5 Satori veggging in a closet now.  They all have alternating nodes and are getting close to telling me whether they are boys or girls.  I have been thinking that maybe I should try and do a seed run. I have more than 1 that is looking boyish and I have an outside storage container that could probably house a male until it dropped pollen.  I'll think on this....I would have to set up a space out there and I do have my main bathroom completely gutted....do I have enough time and energy to get both things done....




maybe hit the c99 Grail with a Satori boy?     might give a new meaning to morning buzz.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dont have any C99  plants/beans, but a Satori C99 cross does sound like a great get you off your butt cross.


----------



## lyfespan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Dont have any C99  plants/beans, but a Satori C99 cross does sound like a great get you off your butt cross.



very nice not pineapple C99 here to hit with any selected satori male.


----------



## lyfespan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I've got 5 Satori veggging in a closet now.  They all have alternating nodes and are getting close to telling me whether they are boys or girls.  I have been thinking that maybe I should try and do a seed run. I have more than 1 that is looking boyish and I have an outside storage container that could probably house a male until it dropped pollen.  I'll think on this....I would have to set up a space out there and I do have my main bathroom completely gutted....do I have enough time and energy to get both things done....



hmmm pollen and cut swap for the ultimate satori crossing? :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I'll keep you updated on how everything goes.  A non pineapple pheno would be great.  Satori has that fruity taste that I just love.


----------



## lyfespan

thens its a satori forum search, and crossing party it is


----------



## umbra

Hi THG, I sent some Cabin Fever beans to Rose. Satori Haze. They were freebies. I am trying to do the commercial grow thingy and these plants wouldn't work for me. But the genetics need to be grown out for sure. I seem to recall the ssh used didn't overpower the satori. So all the flavor of the satori should be dominant.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> Hi THG, I sent some Cabin Fever beans to Rose. Satori Haze. They were freebies. I am trying to do the commercial grow thingy and these plants wouldn't work for me. But the genetics need to be grown out for sure. I seem to recall the ssh used didn't overpower the satori. So all the flavor of the satori should be dominant.


the satori haze was ok, i grew a pack out from CFSB as well, i did like the terps on one pheno, so island sweet. this girl got really really tall or supre short, 2 foot pheno with the BAT look, or 11 foot tall total sativa nightmare


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I grew my first haze this summer--a super silver haze. It really doesn't have much flavor, don't know if the Haze they used is the same way, seems like a good cross with Satori.  I do love a good sativa high.

As a side note, I do have a lot of seeds....my neighbor had 2 males that he did not get out of his garden in time.  He did not know the strain as he bought what he believed were 4 female clones from a friend of a friend.  He thought they had hermied, but examination showed that they were full blown males, not hermies (The Hemp Goddess hexes all those who pull crap like this).  So I have Buckeye Purple, Hippy Slayer, Satori, Blue Dream, and Super Silver Haze x unknown seeds...at least they were made the old fashioned way with male pollen.  I am glad I looked at the plants, otherwise I would have accepted his assessment of them being hermies and thrown the seeds away.


----------



## Grower13

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I grew my first haze this summer--a super silver haze. It really doesn't have much flavor, don't know if the Haze they used is the same way, seems like a good cross with Satori.  I do love a good sativa high.
> 
> As a side note, I do have a lot of seeds....my neighbor had 2 males that he did not get out of his garden in time.  He did not know the strain as he bought what he believed were 4 female clones from a friend of a friend.  He thought they had hermied, but examination showed that they were full blown males, not hermies (The Hemp Goddess hexes all those who pull crap like this).  So I have Buckeye Purple, Hippy Slayer, Satori, Blue Dream, and Super Silver Haze x unknown seeds...at least they were made the old fashioned way with male pollen.  I am glad I looked at the plants, otherwise I would have accepted his assessment of them being hermies and thrown the seeds away.



be careful with Hippy Slayer...... you sure it wasn't it that seeded your girls....... it'll hermie....... it's the RKS in it i'm told........ better put a warning label on those....... very very potent MJ....... hard it grow it correctly the first time or 2 you run it....... for some a helmet may be required when smoking it.


----------



## lyfespan

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I grew my first haze this summer--a super silver haze. It really doesn't have much flavor, don't know if the Haze they used is the same way, seems like a good cross with Satori.  I do love a good sativa high.
> 
> As a side note, I do have a lot of seeds....my neighbor had 2 males that he did not get out of his garden in time.  He did not know the strain as he bought what he believed were 4 female clones from a friend of a friend.  He thought they had hermied, but examination showed that they were full blown males, not hermies (The Hemp Goddess hexes all those who pull crap like this).  So I have Buckeye Purple, Hippy Slayer, Satori, Blue Dream, and Super Silver Haze x unknown seeds...at least they were made the old fashioned way with male pollen.  I am glad I looked at the plants, otherwise I would have accepted his assessment of them being hermies and thrown the seeds away.



unwanted open pollination  :chuck::vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Grower13 said:


> be careful with Hippy Slayer...... you sure it wasn't it that seeded your girls....... it'll hermie....... it's the RKS in it i'm told........ better put a warning label on those....... very very potent MJ....... hard it grow it correctly the first time or 2 you run it....... for some a helmet may be required when smoking it.



Yeah, I am sure that the Hippy Slayer didn't hermy.  The plants were small and I checked them carefully every other day when I watered.  Also, no nanners present when I harvested.  I had a Panama Red that turned out to be a male, but I know I pulled it in plenty of time.  I am about 99.99% sure that my next door neighbors plants pollinated mine.  I had hoped that we got them out in time....but no.  They were less than 100 ft away and he diidn't have them fenced off in any way.

Most of my friends are very experienced smokers, so are able to handle some pretty strong cannabis without a helmet, but I understand.  My Satori tends to affect the less experienced that way.


----------



## puscifer

burnin1 said:


> Hi guys,  I have had a MMJ recommendation in Cali for over 10 years.  I have been friends with other growers for more than 30 years.
> 
> I have been in dozens and dozens of dispensaries and have never seen satori, satori clones or seeds in any of them.
> 
> I have talked to a few others who grow and no one knows anyone who has grown it.
> 
> I wonder why this strain is not showing up around here?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Just curious because so many talk about it here I would like to try it.



I didn't grow it but I did have it. I'm in AZ so I've seen it here too. It was actually disappointing I barely felt any different after medicating. And it was good shatter by Firebrand concentrates.
Expect a light high not stoney.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

puscifer said:


> I didn't grow it but I did have it. I'm in AZ so I've seen it here too. _It was actually disappointing I barely felt any different after medicating._ And it was good shatter by Firebrand concentrates.
> Expect a light high not stoney.



LOL--are you talking about Satori?  If so, someone must have screwed up the grow.  Satori is a strong strain that a lot of people cant handle.  But as it is a sativa, it isn't supposed to give you a stony buzz.  It should give you a nice cerebral high that gets you off the couch.  

I still have never seen it in a dispensary--either in bud or concentrate form.


----------

